# Alpine Magnum Stump Cutter / Grinder for Sale



## 450doug (Mar 16, 2012)

Thinking of selling a Alpine Magnum grinder / cutter with a Husqvarna 3120 power head.

I haven't seen any for sale in the used market. Don't know what kind of price to ask for. 

Any ideas / comments?

Will try to post pics.

Thanks


----------



## mikewhite85 (Mar 17, 2012)

I bought mine with a ts760 barely used for 2800 in 2010. I searched for a long time for one.

It might be a hard sell because most tree guys haven't heard of it but you might find someone who really wants one. I drove about 3 hours into the mountains to get mine.


----------



## stumper63 (Mar 18, 2012)

Bought mine new, same Husky head as yours, in Summer 2009, for $4K. They're now $4,500, and they changed to a much more stout unibody type frame.

Stumper63


----------

